# Cunningham Nishiki?



## Knuckles (Nov 25, 2004)

No, it's not mine, but man, I like the looks of that frame. The monostay and straight bladed fork look pretty sweet. 140 bucks seems fairly reasonable too.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/bik/136292640.html


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yup*

Richard Cunningham was a design consultant for Nishiki.

Their higher end bikes were pretty nice and generally were under the radar. Nicely equipped (DX, or XT parts) Nishikis can generally be found for under $200.

Those small diameter straight blade forks are sweet: Lightweight and they flex some to provide some 'suspension'


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

if that were closer and a bit smaller i'd be all over it. i've loved my cunningham nishiki for a decade, and another one in the stable wouldn't hurt.


----------



## weps (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone know what components are on that bike?


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*parts look like......*



weps said:


> anyone know what components are on that bike?


.... exage mountain- metal skeletons w/resin coating. they used the cunningham name up and down the price ranges. the elevated stay bikes had good components like deore dx & xt. $140 seems high to me.....it wouldn't bring much above $50 on trade in around here.....


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

Shayne said:


> Those small diameter straight blade forks are sweet: Lightweight and they flex some to provide some 'suspension'


The straight blade forks on my '91 Nishiki Ariel were pi$$ weak. I bent them within a few months. I was (and indeed still am) partial to getting air under my wheels but they were sub-standard.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*I have the Cascade...*



Arran said:


> The straight blade forks on my '91 Nishiki Ariel were pi$$ weak. I bent them within a few months. I was (and indeed still am) partial to getting air under my wheels but they were sub-standard.


It's a nice bike and I love the ride but I agree with Arran.The fork is weak so I replaced it with a straight blade Tange fork from an IBOC Pro. 
Other than that, it's a good trail bike and stiff in the back because of that wishbone stay.


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

Nishiki Ariel
CUADRO CROMOLY 4143 DISEÑO RICHARD CUNNINGHAM
HORQUILLA CROMOLY 
EJE PEDALIER SHIMANO DEORE DX
PEDALES SHIMANO DEORE DX
DESVIADOR SHIMANO DEORE DX
MANETAS CAMBIO SHIMANO DEORE DX RAPID FIRE CON EL PULGAR
PIÑON SHIMANO HYPERGLIDE 12-28
CADENA SHIMANO HG 60
MANETAS FRENO INTEGRADAS SHIMANO DEORE DX
FRENOS SHIMANO DEORE DX LOW PROFILE CANTILEVER
DIRECCION TIOGA CROMOLY OVERSIZE 1,1/8
POTENCIA CROMOLY
MANILLAR ALUMIO 5 GRADOS
PUÑOS ODDI JOHN TOMAC
SILLIN VETTA GEL TURBO
TIJA ALUMINIO SR-MTE, 30 X 300 mm
BUJES SHIMANO DEORE DX
LLANTAS SUN CHINOOK 32 RADIOS
CUBIERTAS CYCLEPRO MOTIVATOR 26 X 2,1 "

PESO 12,6 KG


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

the_dude said:


> if that were closer and a bit smaller i'd be all over it. i've loved my cunningham nishiki for a decade, and another one in the stable wouldn't hurt.


Wasn't sure if you saw this or not but it seems like a great deal. I wish it was the next size up, the seller said it has a 20.5" top tube...too short :madman: . I've never riden an e-stay bike before and this one looks to be in really nice shape. Thankfully these occasionally pop up and at pretty reasonable prices too, I'm still waitin'...

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/267718405.html


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3491951#post3491951
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=300433&highlight=nishiki+ariel


----------

